# Body Power Expo '09 - Timetable



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

The Body Power 2009 Fitness Expo will feature bodybuilding, strongman, bench-press, Olympic lifting, MMA, fitness challanges and much more.

May 9th & 10th at the NEC Birmingham, UK

For advanced tickets telephone - 0871 230 5594

MuscleTalk is the official web sponser of the event. Leading companies from across the sports and fitness industry will be exhibiting there!

For more details see the website http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/ or ask below in this topic!

Below is the current timetable for events during the weekend, and this will be updated as dates for other events are finalised (check back frequently for updates!!)

----------------------

*Saturday 9th May 2009*

- UKBFF Dorian Yates Classic Men's Competition :: Qualifier for the UKBFF British Finals and 2010 Arnold Classic (Amateur)



Up to/including 80kg


Up to/including 90kg


Over 90 kg


Men's Overall


Men's Classic


Weigh in on the MuscleTalk stand

- Top name guest posing!



Dennis Wolf


Victor Martinez


James Flex Lewis


Ed Van Amsterdam


Phil Heath


- Olympic lifting demonstration by the top level athletes

- Body Power body weight challenge - open to all visitors

- Seminars featuring



Rich Gaspari - former IFBB Pro and Arnold Classic victor


James Collier - Nutrition Consultant from MuscleTalk


Other leading names in Nutrition and Exercise


- Live MMA educational demonstration: sub grappling, stand up, pad work, wrestling and Thai boxing, kick boxing, etc.

- MMA tournaments

- Specific zones with matted areas, octagon, boxing ring, bag zones, etc

- Martial Arts Demos

-----------------------

*Sunday 10th May 2009*

- UKBFF Dorian Yates Classic-Women's Body Fitness :: Qualifier for the UKBFF British Finals



Up to/including 163cm


Over 163 cm


Weigh in on the MuscleTalk stand

- Top name guest posing!


Darren Ball


Dennis Wolf


Victor Martinez


James Flex Lewis


Ed Van Amsterdam


Phil Heath


- Olympic lifting demonstration by the top level athletes

- Body Power body weight challenge - open to all visitors

- Seminars featuring



Rich Gaspari - former IFBB Pro and Arnold Classic victor


James Collier - Nutrition Consultant from MuscleTalk


Other leading names in Nutrition and Exercise


- Workout Village with Darren Ball- 2007 UKBFF UK heavyweight champion

- Mariusz Pudzianowski :: Guest posing, autograph session, strength demo, meet and greet, Q&A with Mariusz

- BPC- British Bench Press Championship

- Live MMA educational demonstration: sub grappling, stand up, pad work, wrestling and Thai boxing, kick boxing, etc.

- MMA tournaments

- Specific zones with matted areas, octagon, boxing ring, bag zones, etc

- Martial Arts Demos

*TIMES/DATES FOR THE STRONGMAN AND OTHER EVENTS STILL TO BE CONFIRMED*


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

might pop down .

some good guest posers


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Is there any other classes ie First timers / Novices ?


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

JAY-EL said:


> Is there any other classes ie First timers / Novices ?


No. This was originally considered, but it was felt as this is unlike any normal bodybuilding show it should be quite different. Remember that is an Expo where bodybuilding is but one of many focuses


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

looks awesome, this is a must


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

if im in the country i'll go on the saturday then the sunday to the ukbff south east at hayes


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks fantastic, me and 2 mates are making a weekend of it and staying overnight and going out to eat and into town in the eve, cant wait should be a great weekend!


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

gutted the shows on a saturday am working that saturday. gonna get down for the sunday instead.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Is there not a Super Heavy weight class? Was just thinking if someone won the o90kg class which class would they then enter in the finals? I assume that would depend on their weight realy...


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> No. This was originally considered, but it was felt as this is unlike any normal bodybuilding show it should be quite different. Remember that is an Expo where bodybuilding is but one of many focuses


Looks like you have quite a lot going on at your stand. I have a stand too. whats your location, Would be good to come over and take a look at whats going on. :thumb:

Im looking forward to it. should be a very good weekend.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

coool im going


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

is there no under 100kg class?????????????????????????????


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'll be there!!!!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah im going also, hoping to get a facebook pic with mariuz lol and loads of free samples!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Does anybody know how much a weekend pass would be for this? Sounds like an amazing weekend...........

GHS


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Im going to look very very small at this show lol!

Deffo have a ukm meet and greet or something!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

If I go I'll be wearing this............


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

If I go i'll be wearing this..


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe different shoes though..


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> Looks like you have quite a lot going on at your stand. I have a stand too. whats your location, Would be good to come over and take a look at whats going on. :thumb:
> 
> Im looking forward to it. should be a very good weekend.


Yes we will have. We'll be in front of the main stage - and it's a big stand. We have a photo area there too and we're encouraging company representatives to have their pics taken on our stand (with products if you like) so we can have a record of who exhibited there

Be good to meet you


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ahhh Goosey..........Its worth going just to see you in one of those :lol:

GHS


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> The Body Power 2009 Fitness Expo will feature bodybuilding, strongman, bench-press, Olympic lifting, MMA, fitness challanges and much more.
> 
> May 9th & 10th at the NEC Birmingham, UK
> 
> ...


James how much are the tickets? cant get access to the above website from work. Thanks

Amjad


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Adult (16+) : £20

Child (u16) : £10

Weekend pass : £31

Family (2 adults, 2 children) : £50


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Adult (16+) : £20
> 
> Child (u16) : £10
> 
> ...


I will go only if i hit 17.5st ripped with one arm by may


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> wont count when i got the 22" pythons comming at ya...


I dont need 22" arms, My frame couldnt handle it (thats it JW convince yourself, yeah I dont need no 22" guns PMSL)

Quite frankly mate,I dont think genetically i could ever get them unless i became a big fat pig


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

TRY A FEW LITRES OF THIS:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I will go only if i hit 17.5st ripped with one arm by may


 I'll see you there if i'm 17½st leanish..

You don't need a set of 22's joe, scotty won't look anywhere as good. pmsl


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

GHS said:


> If I go I'll be wearing this............


or will you be wearing this??


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

17st7 lean.......Peace of p*ss........ :lol:

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

PMSL itraininthedark...........Thats a great tee shirt :lol:

I'm still not in your dungeon though :sad:

GHS


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

GHS said:


> PMSL itraininthedark...........Thats a great tee shirt :lol:
> 
> I'm still not in your dungeon though :sad:
> 
> GHS


Dont worry you'll be in there in a few minutes.... lube up


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

GHS said:


> 17st7 lean.......Peace of p*ss........ :lol:
> 
> GHS


 With a muscular shapely physique though GHD..lol


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

tommy y said:


> is there no under 100kg class?????????????????????????????


 looks that way and no juniorseither I know 2 that have been preping for this and 1 for the inter and a master who was thinking doing it as was close to the nabba worlds was advertised as a ukbff show but only half the classes shame lot of people are going to be gutted specialy as guys have been preping for it and the classes have only been anounced


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> nibs..... u dnt know but the force is with me again be back to 20st with abs by may lookie lookie...


 Ahh your powers are weak old man. lol :lol: :lol: :cool2:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Are people really trying to get in shape for this - just to walk around an exhibition centre in a T shirt?! LOL


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> Are people really trying to get in shape for this - just to walk around an exhibition centre in a T shirt?! LOL


of course James are you new to bodybuilding 

hope you are good mate i will be on the Extreme stand on the saturday maybe get chance to catch up mate.......are you judging?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> Are people really trying to get in shape for this - just to walk around an exhibition centre in a T shirt?! LOL


 You'd be surprised how many ego's we have on this site mate :lol:

Not to name names but some people will be planning there cycles and diets around an event such as this just to walk around the expo in a T - Shirt :lol:

Me included :cool2:

GHS


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Are people really trying to get in shape for this - just to walk around an exhibition centre in a T shirt?! LOL


Knowing that I post on here and will read this (said in vicki pollard voice from little britain)

*I SOOOO CANT BELIEVE YOU JUST SAID THAT:whistling:*

James we BOTH know your EXACTLY THE SAME

dont even make me go there:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> of course James are you new to bodybuilding
> 
> hope you are good mate i will be on the Extreme stand on the saturday maybe get chance to catch up mate.......are you judging?


LOL

We will mate. Not judging though, but I am doing seminars, compering a workout (don't ask!) running live cookery demos and doing various other things


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Knowing that I post on here and will read this (said in vicki pollard voice from little britain)
> 
> *I SOOOO CANT BELIEVE YOU JUST SAID THAT:whistling:*
> 
> ...


LMAO - It's true I am already back in full training and I do expect a few sunbeds - mind you I will not even consider competing with you on the tan front JW!


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

Ex-SRD said:


> The Body Power 2009 Fitness Expo will feature bodybuilding, strongman, bench-press, Olympic lifting, MMA, fitness challanges and much more.
> 
> May 9th & 10th at the NEC Birmingham, UK
> 
> ...


Hi mate, do you have any contact numbers for the show organisers? As i was just wanted to know who i need to speak to regarding sorting out a stand etc..

thanks

tony


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> LMAO - It's true I am already back in full training and I do expect a few sunbeds - mind you I will not even consider *competing with you on the tan front JW*!


Even the competitors wont stand a chance:thumb:


----------

